# Best Method to Thicken bermuda



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

So my back yard is a 20 year old Bermuda that I've worked hard to rehab but it lacks thickness/density. Besides adding a couple dozen grass plugs in the yard each spring, what is your recommendation for a lush, full bermuda? No budget.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Plant Growth Regulator (T-nex). No doubt. If you look at a bermuda runner, there is a central stem part that every inch or two has a node of grass blades. PGR will shorten the distance between those nodes (internode length), which creates a denser turf. Huge difference in density. Plus you won't have to mow as often.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> So my back yard is a 20 year old Bermuda that I've worked hard to rehab but it lacks thickness/density. Besides adding a couple dozen grass plugs in the yard each spring, what is your recommendation for a lush, full bermuda? No budget.


I think we need to know more about the site and what's already been done/ tried previously. Pictures would help.

I assume this is area is full sun (10+ hours of directly light)?


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

high leverage said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > So my back yard is a 20 year old Bermuda that I've worked hard to rehab but it lacks thickness/density. Besides adding a couple dozen grass plugs in the yard each spring, what is your recommendation for a lush, full bermuda? No budget.
> ...


No trees so sun all day. Owned the home for two years. It was a rental before me and the lawn was never touched. All I've done is milorganite x3 year for the last two years.

Here's a pic 


http://imgur.com/pP9Vlgx


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Best method to thicken Bermuda, if it is a Common seeded type is to mow between 3/4-1" with a reel mower. I would also discontinue Milorganite, get the soil tested and apply something more in line with soil test results, Potassium, the third number on a fertilizer guaranteed analysis has something to do with how thickly Bermuda and other stolon forming grasses grow.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Best method to thicken Bermuda, if it is a Common seeded type is to mow between 3/4-1" with a reel mower. I would also discontinue Milorganite, get the soil tested and apply something more in line with soil test results, Potassium, the third number on a fertilizer guaranteed analysis has something to do with how thickly Bermuda and other stolon forming grasses grow.


Do you have a soil test you recommend?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

University Extension services are a start. In my state, Simplot Partners is a rep for Andersons. Nutrien reps for Waypoint. BEI reps for Brookside. Not sure who you have in TX.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

A lot of colleges offer them through local extension offices. Might check your area for one. The below link is also about selecting soil labs. Don't be afraid to put down a good pre-e and weed killer too. Take care of any weeds and the bermuda will move in and fill the area.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7162

To go off @adgattoni remarks about PGR, it will make the lawn thicker too. In the areas where I didn't over apply it, I could tell a huge difference just by walking on it. It was more dense and almost felt like it supported my weight better than the past.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> University Extension services are a start. In my state, Simplot Partners is a rep for Andersons. Nutrien reps for Waypoint. BEI reps for Brookside. Not sure who you have in TX.


OK I'll go with my university connection. Is the routine analysis option the one I want? It's $12 per sample.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If they report pH, P, K and maybe Ca, and Mg that is a start. That is info I want before suggesting a fertilizer program.


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

I used Texas A&M last time. http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/files/soilwebform.pdf


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

stepper said:


> I used Texas A&M last time. http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/files/soilwebform.pdf


Did you choose the routine #1?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Caveat. When your soil is correct, then the most important thing is mowing.


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> stepper said:
> 
> 
> > I used Texas A&M last time. http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/files/soilwebform.pdf
> ...


I've done both 1 and 2 since they're cheap.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

stepper said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > stepper said:
> ...


#2 it is. How many samples did you do from your yard? $19 per sample can add up quickly!


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> stepper said:
> 
> 
> > Dallaslawnnut said:
> ...


Just the front and back yards.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

stepper said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > stepper said:
> ...


So just one physical sample from front and one from the back?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Almost. You take samples from random spots all throughout the area, then you combine them. Here is a good read on doing this. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=7441What I love about this forum is that it is an archive of next level turf care information. Posts and threads do not just arbitrarily disappear. A lot of specifics have answers.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Mow low, mow often, water and fertilize.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Almost. You take samples from random spots all throughout the area, then you combine them. Here is a good read on doing this. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=7441What I love about this forum is that it is an archive of next level turf care information. Posts and threads do not just arbitrarily disappear. A lot of specifics have answers.


100%. While I'm still new here, aside from the sticky's, that search function is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

stepper said:


> I used Texas A&M last time. http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/files/soilwebform.pdf


I thought Texas A&M had a location around George Bush (190) and Coit but it seems to be gone. ???


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> stepper said:
> 
> 
> > I used Texas A&M last time. http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/files/soilwebform.pdf
> ...


I believe they still do. I'm not sure if they take soil samples though.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

So, what about this plan.

Step 1- First two fertilizer applications this year: Ringer Restore

Step 2- Last two apps this year: Milo

Step 3- Throw in a couple dozen brand new Bermuda plugs this Spring

OR, should I just do lawn restore for every app this year to help thicken my lawn?

I've done just Milo over the last two years.

Here's a picture of my bermuda:
https://imgur.com/a/pP9Vlgx


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Why Ringer and Millorganite?


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Why Ringer and Millorganite?


I'm trying to keep my lawn as organic as possible for my kids.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Properly used conventional fertilizers are not harmful. If anything, I do not want anything containing bacteria, manure or sewage byproducts on a lawn for health reasons.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> I'm trying to keep my lawn as organic as possible for my kids.


If it contains carbon atoms, it's organic.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

I've read nothing but good things about Ringer Lawn Restore. Do you guys use a different fert for your lawns?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Way different. The TLDR of my program is that there are no residues on the surface once watered in. I am actually a commercial lawn care guy. My customers have children, cats, dogs. If I put something on the grass that smelled like a wastewater plant or was easily tracked into the house or was honestly harmful I would be in trouble.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Way different. The TLDR of my program is that there are no residues on the surface once watered in. I am actually a commercial lawn care guy. My customers have children, cats, dogs. If I put something on the grass that smelled like a wastewater plant or was easily tracked into the house or was honestly harmful I would be in trouble.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

What ferts do you use then? I'm curious! I'm a newb learning. Just found out what pre-emergent is haha.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> I've read nothing but good things about Ringer Lawn Restore. Do you guys use a different fert for your lawns?


I've heard corn meal is good to thicken. I keep adding one TSP at a time, stir well, until you get a paste.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm also considering T-nex PGR.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Dallaslawnnut Milorganite is not organic. It is a biosolid (processed waste water from Milwaukee).


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

g-man said:


> @Dallaslawnnut Milorganite is not organic. It is a biosolid (processed waste water from Milwaukee).


What is your recommended fert? I've used milo for two years and have had great results.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Two affordable options are fast release nitrogen and slow release nitrogen. For fast, I like and use 21-0-0, 34-0-0, or 46-0-0. For timed release, I use 44-0-0 and 39-0-0, Lesco brand, bought by the 100's of pounds at SiteOne.

@Dallaslawnnut, have you read the Bermuda Bible yet? It's a great resource.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Properly used conventional fertilizers are not harmful.


Mega +1 to this.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > I've read nothing but good things about Ringer Lawn Restore. Do you guys use a different fert for your lawns?
> ...


Corn starch for thickening. Corn meal for catfish.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

N LA Hacker said:


> Corn starch for thickening. Corn meal for catfish.


Both will work for thickening.

Lets not forget corn gluten meal, you get the added pre-em benefit. :bandit:


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

A few years ago I tried a hybrid approach. Based on a soil test, I ended up applying roughly 650 lbs. of feed (soybean meal, corn meal, & alfalfa pellets) along with another 350 lbs. of starter fertilizer to my front yard (9,600 sq ft.). I also applied shampoo, molasses, ferrous sulfate heptahydrate & potassium sulfate. My lawn looked phenomenal and was super thick.

Unfortunately I was still mowing with a rotary at the time at a little over an inch. It was so thick it would often choke out the mower even when I was cutting 1/3 of the blade. I wish I had a reel mower that year as well as PGR. I also had a lot more free time back then.

If this is your first year to really put some effort into the lawn, follow the Bermuda Bible. If feel that's too basic (it's not) get a soil test and combine the recommendations with what you learned in the Bermuda Bible. I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

One thing to note, I believe the members that use fast release spread a smaller amount more frequently. 
I started using greentrx from anuvia and I really like the results. I wouldn't worry about sprigging. You might end up with different looking Bermuda plus you have enough that it shouldn't take very long to thicken. 
I'd also buy the pgr you mentioned earlier, I think it's the preferred one on this board.


----------

